# Pflichtenheft gesucht ...



## Larry Laffer (29 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich nehme mal diese Rubrik, da das Thema hier m.E. noch am Ehesten hinpasst.
Ich brauche über kurz oder lang für unsere Firma ein Pflichtenheft für die Konzeption von Maschinen und Steuerungen. Dabei geht es mir vorrangig nicht um etwas, das die letzte Ader-Endhülse etc. berücksichtigt sondern mehr um die Erstellung einer grundsätzlichen Spielregel.
Vor vielen Jahren habe ich für meinen damaligen Brötchengeber mal so etwas gemacht - leider habe ich das Dokument nicht mehr. Ich bin mir aber auch sicher, dass man da heute vieles besser machen kann.
Ergo meine Frage :

Hat jemand von euch so etwas, dass er mir (vorzugsweise als MS-Word-Dokument) zur Verfügung stellen kann, damit ich es für mich weiter verwenden kann ? Ich möchte mir einfach ein bißchen Tiparbeit ersparen ... 
Selbstverständlich würde ich darin enthaltene Angaben (gleich welcher Art) mit absoluter Diskretion behandeln ...

Grüße
Larry


----------



## Buschmann (31 Mai 2010)

Ein solches Dokument würde mich auch interessieren.

Buschmann


----------



## Michael Müller (16 August 2010)

*http://www.hdvo.de/*

Hallo,
http://www.hdvo.de/


----------

